# Which breed for serious jumping?



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Which breeds would you think would be best suited for jumping around 2'6"-3'9" ? This is just for future reference for when I buy a horse I will know which breeds will do best. 

I own a quarterhorse but he really isn't built for jumping, and I'm also riding an appendix which may or may not be suited for jumping....she's underweight ATM.

I was thinking warmbloods...hanoverians  thoroughbreds, lol any other breeds?

Btw I know it depends on the individual horse itself, not just the breed. 

Also I'm thinking more of a thoroughbred because I like their temporaments....because IMO they're cheaper, but are they really built for serious jumping?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have seen A Quarter Horse jump before 
it was at a local show


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Dutch Warmbloods are good for jumping too


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard quarter horses aren't really built for jumping though :/ they're more stocky then I'd like to see for jumping. 

And if DWs weren't so **** pricey I'd have one in a heartbeat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive seen quarter horses and especially appendix's excel in all jumping disciplines at the heights you've described, don't discount just because of breed! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really fond of appendixes too  but honestly I'd rather have a QH for something other than jumping. Although Cowboy is pretty good at it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The riders name is Laura Tidball and the horse's name is Kaluha


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i really like tbs for jumping. my mare is hano/tb and i think its a great cross ! the most important thing to keep in mind is- is the conformation suited to jumping and is their mind suited to jumping ?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The QH at the lesson barn I ride at does just fine at jumping 2'9"._

_For lower levels, any horse that has the right mind can do it._


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

just as long as you condition your horse like the other breeds


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

lubylol said:


> Which breeds would you think would be best suited for jumping around 2'6"-3'9" ? This is just for future reference for when I buy a horse I will know which breeds will do best.
> 
> I own a quarterhorse but he really isn't built for jumping, and I'm also riding an appendix which may or may not be suited for jumping....she's underweight ATM.
> 
> ...


1 Koninklijk Warmbloed Paardenstamboek Nederland *(KWPN)* 10370
1 BMC VAN GRUNSVEN SIMON NED07405 MR. BLUE 2060
2 HICKSTEAD NED06921 HAMLET 2048
3 TALOUBET Z BEL41874 GALOUBET A S.F. 1883
5 SILVANA DE HUS BEL12188 CORLAND 1519
8 CHAMAN MEX01925 BALOUBET DU ROUET 1500
11 STAR POWER 102UN97 QUICK STAR 1360
2 Verband der Züchter des Holsteiner Pferdes e.V. *(HOLST)* 7717
4 CORRADINA 2 GER26508 Corrado I 1702
10 CARLO 273 GER42975 CONTENDER 1401
14 EUROCOMMERCE NEW ORLEANS NED08208 COLBERT 1266
19 CASALL LA SILLA GER27997 CARETINO 1180
24 CRISTALLO USA10037 CARETINO 1120
30 CASH 63 GER24512 CARTHAGO 1048
3 Stud-book Français du Cheval Selle Français (ANSF)* (SF)* 7011
6 KELLEMOI DE PEPITA FRA13397 VOLTAIRE 1516
13 CEVO ITOT DU CHATEAU FRA10184 LE TOT DE SEMILLY 1306
16 LORD DE THEIZE FRA13395 DONALD ROUGE II 1231
25 QUICK STUDY BEL11671 QUICK STAR 1113
34 MYLORD CARTHAGO*HN FRA44397 CARTHAGO 957
43 AD NORSON NED40143 QUIDAM DE REVEL 888
4 Belgisch Warmbloedpaard v.z.w. *(BWP)* 6751
9 CORAL REEF VIA VOLO DEN02985 CLINTON 1405
20 CORIANA VAN KLAPSCHEUT 102QC26 DARCO 1163
21 WINNINGMOOD BEL11587 DARCO 1153
27 VIGO D ARSOUILLES STX BEL12041 NABAB DE REVE 1085
33 G I G AMAI BEL40831 NONSTOP 1030
39 ABBERVAIL VAN HET DINGESHOF BEL41632 NONSTOP 915
5 Hannoveraner Verband e. V. *(HANN*) 4844
26 GOTHA FRH GER40492 Goldfever 1112
42 LET’S FLY GER24994 Lordanos 895
44 AD ASHLEIGH DROSSEL DAN AUS40398 Drosselklang II 861
59 SHUTTERFLY GER17231 SILVIO I 775
94 LANTINUS 3 GER27873 Landkoenig 653
133 SOUVENIR 29 GER43558 STAKKATO 548


This may not be the answer you are looking for but right now the TOP jumping studbook is the KWPN

So for breed I listed the top 5 breeds specifically for jumping.

HOWEVER for PRICE that is another ball game entirely.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol yeah it's ridiculous. I'd be so happy if I could afford a hanoverian or selle francais c':
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanesa (Dec 25, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Dutch Warmbloods are good for jumping too


Agree, my Dutch is a quite of jumping machine! But also Selle Francais are good!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't just look at the breed, but the papers as well. Horses that have successful parents in SJ are more likely to be good at it too.

Doesn't always happen, but it does.

I am not a fan of KWPNs, but thats me. I find them to be very hot under the collar, and difficult temperaments. Again, this is some, not all, but living 10mins away from the Dutch border we see a lot. It may be the breed, the parents or the training.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I've always been a huge fan of Dutch warmbloods, and depending on where you live and what your budget is, it is possible to find one that suits you. I recently tried a lovely mare that was for sale for $5000, in Canada. she was actually perfect in every way, which is actually why i didn't buy her. I wanted more challenge.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to be the odd ball out, but personally, I LOVE Arabs for jumping. I think they would be more popular in the jumping world if they were a little bigger, but this is just me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I am not a fan of KWPNs, but thats me. I find them to be very hot under the collar, and difficult temperaments. Again, this is some, not all, but living 10mins away from the Dutch border we see a lot. It may be the breed, the parents or the training.


Yes my boy (Dutch Warmblood/Paint) has his hot-as-tart moments, and then his lovely paint side comes out. But my goodness he's got quite the engine if you know what you're doing! 



Legend said:


> I am going to be the odd ball out, but personally, I LOVE Arabs for jumping. I think they would be more popular in the jumping world if they were a little bigger, but this is just me.


I actually used to ride an Arabian (the polish kind) mare that was doing some jumping. She was a teacup but nothing stood in her way. So I'd have to agree with you there.


But another vote for Selle Francais. My best friend had one (she sold recently ;_ and he was quite the big air jumper.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I was actually thinking arabians too. But I want a 17hh or 16hh horse lol, and I'm not sure if they come that big lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

lubylol said:


> I was actually thinking arabians too. But I want a 17hh or 16hh horse lol, and I'm not sure if they come that big lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hehe, no, I don't believe they do. If you are really serious about the Thoroughbreds and also the Arabs, then I would surely look into Anglo Arabs. They run a little bigger ;D


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Could you give me an idea of what their breed is like? I usually trust fellow HF members for breed info rather then google 

Also a picture or two would be nice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanesa (Dec 25, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Don't just look at the breed, but the papers as well. Horses that have successful parents in SJ are more likely to be good at it too.
> 
> Doesn't always happen, but it does.
> 
> I am not a fan of KWPNs, but thats me. I find them to be very hot under the collar, and difficult temperaments. Again, this is some, not all, but living 10mins away from the Dutch border we see a lot. It may be the breed, the parents or the training.


It is truth that they are quite of fhandfull, but they are good athletic horses and no wonder that they are among favourite dressage and show jumping horses. If you are a serious horse rider and you know how to deal with horses I thinh Dutch is a good choise!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Could you give me an idea of what their breed is like? I usually trust fellow HF members for breed info rather then google
> 
> Also a picture or two would be nice
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, they usually take the look more of an Arab than a Thoroughbred, and their height ranges from about 15-16.3hh.

They excell at eventing, and jumping more than just a plain Arab as they have stronger bones, they arent as small, and they have the speed of a Thoroughbred _and_ an Arab. 

Haha, I was doing research on them a while back, and Anglo Arabs had rated third, in the world, as an eventing horse. Pretty sweet if you ask me.

I personally love them, as Arabs are really high energy horses, and can do some serious running, and jumping, as is the Thoroughbred, and the two mixed together make a good team 

As far as their temperment, In my opinion you will have a handful, depending on the horse.

TB's are pretty high strung, Arabs are pretty high strung, mix them together and you have a bomb waiting to explode. But It depends on the personal horse.



















^^^ Im sure some of them arent going to look as refined as these horses, but it kind of depend on how much genes the got from their Arab sire or dam.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I would look at anything within my price range that had the breeding and/or skill for the discipline of choice unless you have one breed you just love  I really love a nice solid TB.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Arabs jump rather flat,we have a NRPS (riding pony with Arabian blood) and he's amazing on low jumps because she's so fast.
But for high jumps she isn't that suited because arabians tend to jump flat instead of high.

I have a Belgian Warmblood x SF and he's a beast!
He's now 18 but he still jumps 1m60 free and doesn't have any problem with a 1m40 oxer.
He has the nicest temprament I've ever seen,he's so calm and friendly.
He doesn't spook and he nearly jumps ANYTING.

I would go for a warmblood.TB are great with stamina and stuff but the WB's are more jumping bred.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Laures said:


> Arabs jump rather flat,we have a NRPS (riding pony with Arabian blood) and he's amazing on low jumps because she's so fast.
> But for high jumps she isn't that suited because arabians tend to jump flat instead of high.


*Some* Arabs may jump flat, but *not* all. Any horse can have a flat jump, it depends only on the individual horse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It isn't about breed, it is about Conformation and how well the horse is put together. Also what is just as important, is the good quality care you put forth to ensure the horses longevity. 

Joint Care, conditioning, proper hoof angles, limiting the amount you jump, etc, etc


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends on what you really want to do. If you want to be competitive on a local level, state level, national level, etc. equitation, hunters, or timed jumpers. If you want to stick on the USEF route, I'd get some kind of warmblood if I wanted to be seriously competitive. However, I do the AQHA hunters and my horse is an appendix. I currently jump 3' to 3'3 on a regular basis and he's awesome and loves it. He could easily go higher if that was something I wanted to do. I love appendixes, but nothing's beats an elegant warmblood in the rated shows  if I was you, I'd try all sorts of breeds! You'll never know what you'll like until you try it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

You could always just break the mold and hit the USEF circuit with a mule. I love me a good underdog


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> You could always just break the mold and hit the USEF circuit with a mule. I love me a good underdog


very off topic, i know, but are there actually any rules against this (purely curiosity, 'course :lol??? you kind of have me wondering, now!!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

*The Little Vanner That Could!*



CecilliaB said:


> You could always just break the mold and hit the USEF circuit with a mule. I love me a good underdog


That's my plan, except with a Gypsy Vanner.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Falicity - I don't know! I only show local 

Jinx - You go! I'll root for you all the way!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

CecilliaB said:


> Jinx - You go! I'll root for you all the way!


Thank You! I'm still trying to decide on a show name for her:

1. Princess Sprinkles
2. Cupcake Delight
3. Princess Apple Bottom, III.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an anglo arab.

He's a funny horse. A lot of people say he's really well put together which surprises me because IMO he was gelded for a good reason and that's that his conformation could be a LOT better.

What I love about Monty is that he's usually a quiet horse, but he can really fire up if you know how to get him on his toes. The most important part of riding him is knowing how to shut him down if he gets too excited. He is a BRILLIANT jumper (only 15.1hh but has cleared 4' with ease) and will go all day if you let him so cross country is no problem. He has a really smooth trot that's easy to ride but you can make it huge if you know how to get him going, and his canter is just divine.

IMO anglo's are GREAT for eventing. I'd have a warmblood cross, probably hano or holstein crossed with a TB from good jumping lines (key business, bold invader, carry a smile, and similar) - although on second thought, maybe not carry a smile, as CAS progeny are usually grey and I'm not a fan of greys.

For showjumping, which it sounds like you're asking about, I'd go a warmblood, or SOME draft-crosses, or SOME thoroughbreds. There are a LOT of TB's and draft crosses that are built downhill, or are otherwise just not made to jump anything of height.

I have a friend with an appendix QH that has all the ability in the world but absolutely no passion. Which suits her just fine because she's not into jumping either.

You want a horse that is either proven as a jumper, or from proven jumping lines. They've got to have the right temperament, there's only so much you can do with a timid horse to make it bolder and more confident - and like it or not the way a horse is BORN is genetic. Therefore, you're far more likely to have a passionate and successful jumper from the right bloodlines. Top and bottom, ideally.

I find that the best jumping horses are bold and at times pushy. They take a firm and confident person to keep them in line, and can easily be ruined by a timid or novice rider, but with the right rider, they can be superstars.

Take my experience. I trained two horses to jump, one a bold and cheeky little Welshie and the other a timid but willing Standardbred. The Standie wasn't lacking in scope or talent but the Welsh got more confidence, more quickly, and never really hit a plateau in his confidence. When we stuck around at one height for a while, it was MY confidence keeping us there (me and Edward got up to 3' and could have gone higher but I outgrew him). Whereas with the Standie, he just stopped gaining confidence and never went higher than 2' despite being 3 hands taller. If I tried to make him go higher he would start rushing to get it over and done with, and would then jump flat and knock poles.

So, in short, go for conformation AND temperament AND breeding.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I had a Qurab for about 3 years and he was 14.2h and could easily do 3ft. He probably could have gone higher with more training, he would do anything for his rider.

I now have a TB, though built more downhill, has a lovely jump on him and continues to get better once the height increases. He has very easily cleared 3'6 under saddle.

I love my TB, he has a huge heart and has so much potential jumping wise. 
It's all about the horse. I have seen many well trained QH jump better then some warmbloods.
I'd try out lots of breeds, every horse is different.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been replying for the past 10 posts....I've just been reading all the suggestions  

Thanks guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radar Star Stables (Dec 31, 2011)

my uncle bred his King stallion to my horses' dam and he turned out to be a better jumper than the hanoverians at the barn i used to take lessons from... hes a quarter horse and is about 15hh. the main thing you want is to look for a horse with a powerful rear and the what i call (retractable shoulders) in other words a horse that can adjust is self in the air and tuck his knees under him. example at this site Behind the Bit: Dressage versus jumper conformation


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Most jumpers that I've seen are built uphill. Is that something to look into rather than a downhill horse? ? Lemme find a picture.









Vs.









Btw. I know the second picture is just a foal, but it was the best picture I could find. Oh and sorry if the pictures are too big or too small, I'm on mobile and so they always fit my phone.....as for the computer...they usually come out huge. :-$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Jep,downhill build horses tent to have problem galop upwards and most of the downhill horses are slower with their frontlegs over a jump because they carry theur weight in front,not in the back.


----------



## Radar Star Stables (Dec 31, 2011)

up hill conformation is desirable.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok that's what I thought. I'll probably look into thoroughbreds mostly but would loveeee a trakhener ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The top horse you posted is actually functionally kind of downhill due to a very high stifle and long hind cannons. The back also slopes downwards towards the shoulder where it should be more level. It's the high wither giving the impression of an uphill build and is a VERY common build for the average Thoroughbred.

Doesn't mean that it can't excel, just means that it's not as likely to. But should be all right for the heights you're talking about. You need perfect conformation for the task in the real big stuff, as in 4' and bigger, but under about 4' you can get away with flaws.

But yeah warmbloods are brilliant, or a good (non-downhill) TB. I also like wb/tb crosses, or if the cross is done well, a nice appendix QH. Imagine a nice level (or even slightly uphill - they ARE out there) QH crossed to a quality jumping TB... that QH butt and sheer muscle power mixed with the refinement and height of the TB.

I own an anglo arab and he is the BEST jumper but he can get very hot at times and you have to know how to shut him down if he gets too big for his boots.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Blue eyed pony, the funny thing is...the first picture was Hickstead ;-) 

And everyone is suggesting crosses. I'll probably end up with a tb cross, because I just love tb's and their personalities....every single one of them. Crossing them with a more agile breed would be my dream horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> The top horse you posted is actually functionally kind of downhill due to a very high stifle and long hind cannons. The back also slopes downwards towards the shoulder where it should be more level. It's the high wither giving the impression of an uphill build and is a VERY common build for the average Thoroughbred.
> 
> Doesn't mean that it can't excel, just means that it's not as likely to.



Since that was Hickstead...it shows that many can overcome the "norm" with a huge dose of "want to" which is totally unrelated to conformation.

It is also from the registry I made in my first post of the top breeds/registries that are currently producing the best jumpers.

So since that OP asked for the ones that can do _SERIOUS_ jumping I think it kinda proves who is on top and the most _serious_ breed/type.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Hickstead wasn't very succesful as a stallion until he died.
In europe he was know for the fact that his confo wasn't that good.

Guidam was quite uphill build


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Hickstead and Eric Lamaze 
he was a great jumper


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Country Woman said:


> I love Hickstead and Eric Lamaze
> he was a great jumper



Unfortunately even with a lot of votes (we had the link here to vote) they were not named Canadian Athlete of the year.

The Equine area is almost always rated second best.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Omg they weren't name the athlete of the year!?!? When I voted they were a sure win! About 80% of the votes were on them! That's so sad :-(

Anywho, I typed in "uphill conformation" and couldn't find any, so I typed in "hickstead" because just in my eye....he looks uphill. But the picture that Laures posted is what I meant. 

And just to clarify, I'm most likely NOT going to be jumping serious _heights_, more like lots of jumping. I want to get into eventing, so having a horse that is good at jumping would be better than having a horse good at dressage...if you get my drift....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My friends old stocky QH used to jump d grade, which starts at 90cm and goes up to 1.10m and he used to kick but against all the TB's.
My Arab jumps that and makes it look too easy and we've won against "show jumping" horses.
Unless you want to spend the money for a warm blood, you can find a horse suitable for jumping those heights so long as they have good conformation and a good mind for it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

lubylol said:


> I want to get into eventing, so having a horse that is good at jumping would be better than having a horse good at dressage...if you get my drift....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You want an all rounder. A horse that is careful at jumping...fearless at X country and trainable so the dressage can give you a good score to start with. After all you cannot get a better score after dressage, only a worse one.

One like this one.

Carrick the Horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hanoverian, or Dutch Warmblood


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Laures said:


> Hickstead wasn't very succesful as a stallion until he died.
> In europe he was know for the fact that his confo wasn't that good.


 
Do you mean he wasn't successful for producing good offspring or he wasn't sucessful in the show jumping world until he died?


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I mean that he wasn't used a lot as a stallion before he died.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Blue eyed pony, the funny thing is...the first picture was Hickstead ;-)


wow, well it just goes to show you just how much the right amount of passion and heart can make up for less than ideal conformation. Conformationally Hickstead was not the greatest - not terrible, but not quite right for his discipline - and yet look at his performances.

IMO the horse's love of jumping is the most important part of the equation. Conformation is of course still important but you can't have a brilliant performer without the heart for it. Heart makes up for a huge amount whereas all the fantastic conformation in the world will never make up for a lack of heart. The love of it is what makes a good horse great.

You can have a horse that could jump the moon but just doesn't want to - that horse will never excel in the discipline, no matter how hard you try. Whereas you can also have a horse that isn't really physically ideal, but that wants to jump whatever you put in front of it, and THAT horse may go on to become a superstar, whereas the horse that doesn't want to do it will never succeed.


----------



## Iain (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen Quarter Horse X Arabian, and they, I have to say, look pretty darn good out there jumping.... I don't know a ton about jumping (I know a fair bit), but it seems like a good mix of horse.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah BEP, that's how Cowboy is. He's not really built for jumping but will do anything he can just to jump  I love that about him, he just has the will power to 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you call serious jumping, as your original post stated 2'9'' range. 

Serious jumpers require serious $$$. 
Many without those funds opts for thoroughbreds as they are affordable and have a lot of ability, particularly at the heights you are thinking about.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Little late! But, I love my TB for jumping!
His strong, powerful and has such a good mind for it.

His also very _special_ as well though, but that's his own characteristics.

AlexS - How do you mean TB's are affordable? They are _commonly_ (not always) known for having such high care needs? Don't tell me I've had this wrong and I just own an incredibly fancy thoroughbred...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Chinga I think AlexS meant they are affordable to buy. think about it - there are plenty of TBs available for free (or very little) off the track or even at times from their re-education homes. And then they proceed to cost their owners a fortune in feed and hoof care.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> Chinga I think AlexS meant they are affordable to buy. think about it - there are plenty of TBs available for free (or very little) off the track or even at times from their re-education homes. And then they proceed to cost their owners a fortune in feed and hoof care.



Oh, thank you! Now I understand what she means.
I do very much agree with this statement then, my thoroughbred was 'free'.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem 

Of course I know of very expensive warmbloods that cost more to feed than a fresh-off-the-track hard doer TB, and I have met OTTBs that were on quality hay and nothing else, that had brilliant hooves and could go out and compete barefoot the day after having their racing plates pulled. There are always the exceptions!

And, for the record, my anglo arab eats more than my friend's 12yo dressage TB. And my friend's horse is a cribber and a windsucker. Ermm, yeah. That makes sense.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Warmbloods, sport horses-all those classes of breeds are actually bred for the sport, or at least are bred to the best of its ability to be able to be as successful as possible in the show ring.

Having said that, you can have the best built warmblood do poorly, either because of poor training or lack of heart.

When it comes down to it, a lot of other breeds can do very well if its an animal that enjoys what they are doing, and has the heart to do well. I've seen some truly unusual breeds or crosses, or even unsually small horses be absolutely phenomenal in the show ring, simply because thats what THAT horse was meant to do.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

It really depends in the horse.
I know WB's that can't jump at all and I know a Irish Cob that easly jumps 1m35.

But I LOVE my Belgian WB,he's allround bred and he really loves jumping.
Here some info over the BWP


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a really interesting video! I really like that breed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't count out any breed imo. I have a friend who shows her registered QH in eventing and jumpers. She does 3'-3'6" in shows and higher at home. She is building up. Her horse is a beast, and he doesn't have typical QH confo, or great confo, but he still is great.






I also like draft sport horses, like this youtubers horse : 






((Neither are me, so no critique, just looking at breeds))

If your thinking about 2'9-3'6" you have to look at two things, heart and conformation for soundness. After that it isn't enough of a trivial height to worry too much about breed and capability. Thats my somewhat uneducated opinion though.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> Chinga I think AlexS meant they are affordable to buy.


Thanks BEP, that's exactly what I meant. 




ChingazMyBoy said:


> AlexS - How do you mean TB's are affordable? They are _commonly_ (not always) known for having such high care needs? Don't tell me I've had this wrong and I just own an incredibly fancy thoroughbred...


My TB is an especially skinny horse if he is not on the very best feed, which costs me an extra $25 a month in addition to what my barn feeds. 
I choose to shoe all 4 feet no matter what horse I own, so he doesn't cost me any extra there.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

AlexS, just out of curiosity, why do you choose to shoe all 4 feet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

lubylol said:


> AlexS, just out of curiosity, why do you choose to shoe all 4 feet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh oh, don't mean to turn this into a hoof debate - but as you asked, here's the brief reason .....


While I think the natural barefoot movement makes some good points, the things I ask from my horse are not natural - and his genetics and breeding are not what you see from natural/wild horses either. If I had a hardy QH then maybe, I would go barefoot - but never in a million years for my TB, he was not bred for his hooves. 
As to all the way round rather than just fronts, if his fronts need them the rears do too. As to boots over shoes, nah thanks, they cost more than shoes, get lost all the time, and are just a PITA. 

I am putting on my flame suit now for the comments that could follow, but I don't really care - I have a wonderful farrier who I trust completely, and my horse is happy.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

No need for the flame suit  if I had a tb I'd probably shoe its front hooves just for safety. 

I usually just go along with it, if I ride a horse with shoes, they stay....no shoes, then I don't bother. 

I'm not the kind of person who is 100% on going natural, as others are. IMO, if horses can't feel the shoes (like they say) then I don't see a problem. 

Although if my horse was barefoot and we were doing endurance/competitive trail riding....I wouldn't shoe just for the event. I'd pop a pair of easyboots on and go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really know that front shoes provide much in the way of safety - are you meaning traction? 

Luby, as you are looking for a new jumper, does this mean that you will retire Cowboy from jumping?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I meant safety as in for the horses sake...to keep them sound and what not. 

And not particulary. I just rode him western for the first time, and tbh he did fabulous! As of right now, I can't afford a horse so I have to deal with Cowboy and Jersey. 

Once Jersey fattens up, I'll have to see what she can do. I've lunged her over a log a few times and she has such a cute jump. 

As for Cowboy, come spring time/showing season, we'll be showing in green horse, and pleasure...which is about 18"-1'6" which will be good for him because he gets nervous as shows. 

On the plus side, I haven't jumped in him over a month, besides popping him over a jump while riding western...I just couldn't help myself  (it was about a foot high)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiaMidgePurdy1996 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hiya, Im from the UK and to be honest you dont see any TB's jumping at a serious level. They just dont seem to be able to cope with the stress of serious competing. I have nothing against TB but if your serious about your jumping then you are better of looking at Hannoverians, Holsiteners, Oldenburgs, Iam fortunate enough to have just brought a Zangersheide mare and got her sent over from Holland to the UK, shes lovely, and boy can she jump!!!Zangersheides are world reknown for their jumping ability but they are rare and usually expensive, but theses Z horses are worth it. Alot of horses jumped on the UK curcit are either warmbloods or Irish sports. Good luck getting a showjumper for yourself  Mia x


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

"You dont see any TB's jumping at a serious level. They just dont seem to be able to cope with the stress of serious competing."

...Really?
Tell that to Gem Twist.
This thoroughbred has won countless grand prixs WORLDWIDE and has come home with silver medals from 2 Olympic Games.

They have just as much ability as the warmbloods out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

There are lots of successful serious TB jumpers, but I agree if you have the income, it's not the breed that you would opt for. However the OP is not looking to seriously jump, if you read the initial post and the heights she is wanting to achieve.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

WhatEVER breeds you look at make sure that the horse _likes_ to jump. It's NO FUN to point your horse towards a jump and only YOU end up on the other side, LOL!! 
Also you're gonna want 16"2hh or a little taller bc you may want to switch from Hunter to Jumper, and shorter horses have problems with the height and width in the upper level shows.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

"Also you're gonna want 16"2hh or a little taller bc you may want to switch from Hunter to Jumper, and shorter horses have problems with the height and width in the upper level shows."

Not true at all. 
There are tons of horses 16hh and UNDER who successfully compete and win at the highest levels of jumping.
Teddy O'Connor was one such "little horse". He was 14.1hh and still did the highest level of eventing, he placed 3rd in the Rolex Kentucky event. 
So to say a horse smaller than 16.2 can't jump the height or the width is a very niave statement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> wow, well it just goes to show you just how much the right amount of passion and heart can make up for less than ideal conformation. Conformationally Hickstead was not the greatest - not terrible, but not quite right for his discipline - and yet look at his performances.
> 
> IMO the horse's love of jumping is the most important part of the equation. Conformation is of course still important but you can't have a brilliant performer without the heart for it. Heart makes up for a huge amount whereas all the fantastic conformation in the world will never make up for a lack of heart. The love of it is what makes a good horse great.
> 
> You can have a horse that could jump the moon but just doesn't want to - that horse will never excel in the discipline, no matter how hard you try. Whereas you can also have a horse that isn't really physically ideal, but that wants to jump whatever you put in front of it, and THAT horse may go on to become a superstar, whereas the horse that doesn't want to do it will never succeed.


Totally agree! I know of horses with terrible conformation and yet are very very sound and great at what they do, and are actually sounder than some horses with fantastic conformation. Funny how it works out that way 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

blush, I agree that smaller horses CAN jump well, but they are really suited for junior riders. But consider--if you're looking for a good partner you'll want them to fit the most successful model. Just like football players--there are many smaller guys that play pro, but many don't make the jump from college bc they are competing with the 6' and over players who can run faster, weigh more and can hit harder.
"Sea Biscuit", for example, was a GREAT race horse. He beat "War Admiral" *who was easily more than one hand taller, and had a longer stride.* His heart also stopped at 14yo. I think it can take a toll on a smaller horse, just like the previous post about OTTB's who start falling apart when THEY are jumped heavily, due to too much leg stress in their racing careers.
We've all seen folks with a very nice horse, but you're thinking, too small, wrong breed or wrong build for the discipline. Since the OP is shopping, I thought I'd suggest looking for height, in the case that she wants to show higher and wider, OR wants to sell (or show with a professional showman) in the future. I think it's important to consider the future for your HORSE, too, IMHO.
There are ALWAYS shows with classes that include jumping for pretty much every breed, even competitions that include jumping for gaited, even though gaited horses don't really jump well. If you look at the Olympic level horses, very few of them are small.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

MiaMidgePurdy1996 said:


> Hiya, Im from the UK and to be honest you dont see any TB's jumping at a serious level. They just dont seem to be able to cope with the stress of serious competing.


TB's were *the* breed used for jumping before warmbloods became popular. There are still lots of them in eventing - which by all accounts puts even more stress on a horse's joints.


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

The best breeds are often Warmbloods or WB Crosses. What you want to look for in a jumping horse is a lot of bone, a good mind, and conformation designed for jumping.


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

My horse is a thoroughbred and I do eventing with him and were jumping around 3'3 now with the potential to go much higher. I love the thoroughbreds because they have such nice builds and if you find the right one that really bonds with you you'll do fabulous in the show ring. They really pick their people and once they bond with you they will put their heart and soul into everything you ask them to do.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

All the talks about OTTBs and their joints and what not....what if I looked in just a thoroughbred? Not off the track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

A proper vet check will do it.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Luby they're usually ok if they haven't raced heavily or if they were started "older" (as in 3-4+ as many racehorses are started on the track at 2) but yes as has been said a vet check will tell you which ones are unsound (WITH X-RAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS WITH X-RAYS as you can't diagnose minor arthritis without x-rays). HOWEVER, OTTBs come with a whole different set of training that needs doing. They learn not to buck or rear and then they learn to go really fast in a straight line or on a gentle curve, they don't have a lot of steering and some have really dodgy brakes. You would need to teach an OTTB to have good brakes, and to turn softly, and that every canter does not mean a gallop. It takes time and a lot of patience.

I personally, if I was looking for a TB, would prefer something that's already had that basic re-training done. Or even better, a TB that was totally unraced and untrialled. I personally prefer TB crosses over purebred TBs but that's just me.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think Dutch Warmblood ot Hanovarian


----------



## catheetiem (Oct 6, 2011)

So much of it really depends on the horse itself. You can have a horse who's DESIGNED down to every detail for jumping, but just doesnt like it. Or you could have the most awkward looking pony who can't get enough of it.
So much of it is what the horse itself wants to do.
I know an A level medium jumper who's absolutely amazing at her job. She has this beautiful moment of suspension in her jump and she's built for jumping like no other. But she can't stand it. She'd rather be a backyard broodmare that a little girl could dote on. She hates jumping and the show life.
My old fjord cross gelding was a real thick guy- you'd never think he could lift his feet off the ground- but he could jump 3' from standing and absolutely loved the jumpers!
So very much depends on if the horse wants to do it!


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Well my 15hh heavyweight cob was jumping 2'9 for me at shows...people seemed a little bit shocked! Lool 
I have a 17hh irish draught x TB she is a lean mean jumping machine but has a nice temperment to go with it  
Warmbloods are very highly sprung and hot headed....but great fun  

We had a TB that we just sold he was a cob at heart but when you wanted his to go he would shift lol he was an ex steeple chaser soft as anything 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I just started a new thread and would love for some of you to have an input on it!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/4-year-old-ottb-vs-6-a-110322/#post1320005
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

[/ATTACH]


Corporal said:


> WhatEVER breeds you look at make sure that the horse _likes_ to jump. It's NO FUN to point your horse towards a jump and only YOU end up on the other side, LOL!!
> Also you're gonna want 16"2hh or a little taller bc you may want to switch from Hunter to Jumper, and shorter horses have problems with the height and width in the upper level shows.


And there is the hammer hitting the nail on the head.

Not all horses from breeds known for jumper are any good for jumping. You really have to just look at the horse. As my grandfather would have told you if you asked him (and I've poste this before somewhre): You want the horse that gets you over the fence every time.
It's the horse, not the breed.

I would have never thought my girls, being 1/2 Friesian, would have jumped anything higher than a fallen log. They'd never jumped anything or seen another horse jump anything. Yet, right after a relocation last year I separated my mare to work with my filly (their pasture has a dividing fence. After 30 min she'd wanted to be on the other side. She tore the top of the fence off (1358 lbs horses can do that), but cleared the ropes. The top rope is 40" up. She was fine though and happily trotted over to push the filly out of the way and get my attention. But then I had to stop and repair a fence.

Later discovered that my filly's sire (he apparently gets around :lol has several offspring that compete in jumping (1/2 Friesians....go figure, since Friesians are certainly NOT noted for jumping) 

So it comes down to look at the horse. If it you like it, jumps to your satisfaction and you can afford it then you might have the perfect jumping horse for you.

No pictures of my mare jumping (and I hope never to see it again), but here's some pictures I was directed to when I was finding out that these horses are used for jumping. Not that they'll ever win a title, but who am I to judge.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Selle Francais
mine is a jumping FREAK, and a lot of fun to jump too!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually... anglo arab. Mine is 15.1 1/2 but he is a MACHINE. Jump anything, he has an immense amount of heart and try.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, you asked about serious jumping, so I would have to say Appys. When I come to a log or small creek, Casper stops and studies everything very closely - checks the footing of the landing area, the height or distance, and makes sure there isn't anything distasteful on the other side before he even considers the jump, and if there is something he is unsure of he stops and asks for a conference to discuss any options that might be available. He takes it all very seriously...


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you said somewhere you liked Arabs... Maybe an Angle Arab or Arab cross? I have a half Arab/ half Appendix who loves to jump and is 16.2hh. I have jumped him about three feet so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

If you want a horse that can jump international levels,go buy a WB.
They are simply the most used and the best horses to jump on that level.
We're talking 1m50-1m60 heights.
The KWPN is the most used but not al the horses have a good temprament.
the Belgian WB and the Selle Francais tent to have more amateur friendly horses,they were bred to be amateurfriendly horses but a huge amount of jump capacity.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Under 4ft isn't really considered that big. I'm on the opinion that most athletic horses, provided they are correctly conformed and trained, are capable of jumping that height. I knew a little 14.1hh pony who could easily clear those heights, and was a very competitive eventer in the local area. 

Many Thoroughbreds tend to excel at those heights, provided they are sound, because it does not require a great amount of jumping skill, and their speed can be a real benefit. I personally do not like TBs though, I think you'd be better of with a QH

Quarter horses may not be bred for jumping, but I think many of them can clear those heights. A while ago Australia entered a QH/TB cross in the Olympic Showjumping, I believe, and years ago the world champion for six bar was a QH. Their ability to turn may even give you an advantage on some courses. 

If you are serious about showjumping, at high levels, you would look for a purpose bred horse, usually some sort of warmblood, who has been intentionally designed for that purpose. They are usually pricey - but you're going to need money to get to that level anyway. 

Otherwise, there are many riding breeds for that height range.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Saskia said:


> A while ago Australia entered a QH/TB cross in the Olympic Showjumping, I believe


Eventing, and he was part of the 2008 silver medal team. He's retired now  He's actually registered as an Australian Stock Horse but by breeding he is QH/TB. Ringwould Jaguar ridden by Sonja Johnson who is based in my state! I have met her, she is the most lovely person, so down-to-earth. Um. Bit off track LOL.

ANYWAY. I do like the cross of QH/TB when it's done well, they can REALLY jump! You have to use the right breeding stock though, I've met a couple that had the QH stubborn and the TB hot and they were just dangerous. Stubborn is ok as long as the horse doesn't flip out on you the moment you push it that little bit farther!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info everyone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

